# MacDonald's Elmer's Court



## ivorius007 (Apr 20, 2017)

I just booked a Getaway week at MacDonald's Elmer's Court, Lymington, U.K. for this July.  There aren't any recent reviews in the TUG review section.  Does anyone have any updated information on this resort?  It looks nice and the area sounds lovely.  Any sightseeing suggestions would also be much appreciated.  Many thanks.


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 21, 2017)

I can't give you any specific advice about Elmer's Court as I've never stayed there but you are in a fantastic part of the country, particularly in July. Lymington is a small, historical coastal village in the New Forest, one of the last great forest's in the UK. It is itself full of history and interesting sites, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Forest.

Will you have the use of a car? Nearby Bournemouth, Southampton, Winchester, Portsmouth and Salisbury are all excellent places to visit and can easily fill up your week. Then there's Stonehenge, Corfe Castle, the Jurassic Coast and even Bath is within reach. Public transport can be used to visit most of these places however a car would be more beneficial.

I can recommend two fantastic places to eat, https://www.thepighotel.com/brockenhurst/ and https://www.montaguarmshotel.co.uk/. They're not the cheapest of places but the food is excellent.

There is so much to see and do it is probably best to list your interests and means of transportation in order to get a more specific recommendation of sightseeing suggestions.


----------



## ivorius007 (Apr 26, 2017)

Will you have the use of a car? 

There is so much to see and do it is probably best to list your interests and means of transportation in order to get a more specific recommendation of sightseeing suggestions.[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for the excellent suggestions of places to visit and the two places to eat sound wonderful.  I haven't decided about the car but am leaning towards renting one as it seems it would be a lot easier to get around.   As for interests, we enjoy historic places, gardens, scenic areas as well as talking to people and getting to meet the locals.  

I'll post a review of Elmer's Court when I get back.  I'm surprised more people don't go there as it seems to always be available as a Getaway week on both II and RCI.


----------

